# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Antaret e Forumit

## AuGuSt_

Kur postoni nje teme nga se niseni.?

1: Nga antari qe ka hapur temen.

2: Nga tematika.

3 Nga Nen forumi qe i perket tema.

----------


## pranvera bica

Nga tematika e temes !Per mua s'ka rendesi emri por tema!

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

_Llogjike qe nga pika nr 2!_

----------


## Miss Sixty

Nga ato te 3 bashk ...

----------


## drague

nga pika nr. 1 si zhbirus i meritum qe jam.

----------


## *suada*

> Kur postoni nje teme nga se niseni.?
> 
> 1: Nga antari qe ka hapur temen.
> 
> 2: Nga tematika.
> 
> 3 Nga Nen forumi qe i perket tema.


Per mua eshte nr 2......
Persa i perket pikes se pare, as nuk mar parasysh kush e ka hapur temen!

----------


## INFINITY©

Nga te treja!

----------


## Nete

> Kur postoni nje teme nga se niseni.?
> 
> 1: Nga antari qe ka hapur temen.
> 
> 2: Nga tematika.
> 
> 3 Nga Nen forumi qe i perket tema.


Nr 2. nga tematika.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Ne shumicen e rasteve nga tematika. 

Ndonjehere edhe nga anetari qe ka hapur temen. 

Nuk para i shikoj nenforumet dhe forumet e mbase edhe kjo eshte arsyeja qe ndonjehere kur hap tema ngaterroj vendin e duhur.

----------


## mia@

> Nga te treja!


Edhe une....

----------


## Izadora

Postimet e reja 
+




> 1: Nga antari qe ka hapur temen.
> 
> 2: Nga tematika.
> 
> 3 Nga Nen forumi qe i perket tema.

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Postimet e reja


 :buzeqeshje:  edhe une ke keto bazohem me teper

Nuk me intereson shume se kush e ka hapur temen, sdo te thote ndonje gje te madhe. Me e rendesishme eshte tematika, eshte se per cfare flet dhe cfare trajtohet ne teme, kjo ka vertet rendesi. Forumit ku eshte hapur tema i kushtoj pak vemendje, por jo se ka te beje shume.

----------


## bombona

nga tematika qe trajtohet,pra varet qa me terheq e qa me intereson

----------


## FierAkja143

emrin e personit qe ka hapur temen shume rrall e shikoj

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Zakonishe nga tematika e asaj teme, jo nga hapesi i temes apo nga nenforumi 1!

----------


## Besoja

Nga tematika por shumë rrallë hyj se gati të gjitha temat personalizohen e kalohet në fyerje!
Kuptohet që flas për temat që ngrejnë debat.
Më vjen keq.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Tematikën shoh së pari, nqs nuk është copy paste; nqs është më kap dembelizmi dhe nuk e lexoj. Pastaj përqëndrohem tek postimet e të tjerëve dhe nqs më kalon nëpër mendje ndonjë mendim ashtu papritur përgjigjem lol

----------


## padrilla

un nisem nga neforumi, pastaj tamtika.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Pershendetje

Hasja e ketyre dy temave me le pershtypjen e ndonje studimi socio-psikologjik mbi veprimtarine forumore virtuale te shoqerise shqiptare...

Nese është e vërtete, mua me duket humultim interesant. Shume te pethena te shoqerise thuhen nen nicke dhe pseudo. 

Pershendetje 

Elna.

p.s. Gati harrova thelbin e temës.: Per postimet ne forum, personalisht nisem parësisht nga tematika e temës, por edhe nga replika  e postimit qe ndoshta mund te kete devijuar nga tematika paresore, por gjithsesi duket interesant per debatim, sigurisht, debatim konstruktiv. 




> Kur postoni nje teme nga se niseni.?
> 
> 1: Nga antari qe ka hapur temen.
> 
> 2: Nga tematika.
> 
> 3 Nga Nen forumi qe i perket tema.







> Reputacioni Juaj 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Sa pike keni ne reputacionin Tuaj.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Kur postoni nje teme nga se niseni.?
> 
> 1: Nga antari qe ka hapur temen.
> 
> 2: Nga tematika.
> 
> 3 Nga Nen forumi qe i perket tema.


Natyrisht së pari njeriu do të bjerë në kontakt me temën e hapur. Për mua ka shumë rëndësi kush është personi që ka hapur temën.

----------

